# Stihl FS 55 RC trimmer no start



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Spark tester shows healthy spark to plug and to case, Tryed several different plugs, has fresh mix, carb supplying fuel.
Will not fire when starter fluid used.

I've had experience with 4 cycle coils testing good spark, but would not fire plug under compression.

Is this a possibility here ?
thanks for any help,


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

starter fluid usually don't work for me.Try pouring a little bit of mix in spark plug hole just a tad then try.Maybe your carb needs cleaning and rebuilt.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

is the compression good? try carb cleaner or wd 40 sprayed in the carb throat and see if it barks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks,
compression is 120+, plug is moist after several pulls, it has the EZ start mechanism.
if the coil is not failing under compression, might be flywheel slipped, am going to check that next.
thanks,
p.s., starter fluid works, just don't use much.


----------



## StihlGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

*Fs 55*

It seems like you covered the bases with compression. Although there is spark, it may be a problem with the ignition coil timing which is internal and can't be fixed without coil replacement.
Also be careful that you are not loading up the cylinder and flooding the unit as well.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

This thread is 3 months old, however, I cleaned, re-kitted the carb and started first pull thereafter, why it wouldn't pop after a bit of starter fluid is beyond me.
thanks,


----------



## StihlGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I am new to this forum and saw no posting that the problem was solved, sorry for trying to help.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

I was so tickled the thing run, i forgot all about the forum.
my bad,
thanks,


----------

